# Melotan 2 legal for nattys?



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi guys does anyone know if they can test for melotan 2 if your doing a natural show or is it allowed? cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Doubtfull but that is not why i made this post.

My gf used it a few months ago and now has very VERY dark patches where ever she had the shots done on her stomach it looks weird and if your a natural competitor it may stick out and draw attention, food for thought....


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers for the advice mate. Do u think these marks would be noticeable under a coat of fake tan? Wat other sides did she have? They may vary with men and women. Finally im just thinking how cud they actually test for this? cheers again.


----------



## Fina4me (Nov 8, 2008)

barcz69 said:


> Cheers for the advice mate. Do u think these marks would be noticeable under a coat of fake tan? Wat other sides did she have? They may vary with men and women. Finally im just thinking how cud they actually test for this? cheers again.


my gf got that as well before we went on holiday! like a wierd camouflage effect! lol! but i looked fine if i do say so my self!  maybe over done it a bit, could have passed for one of the locals! :lol:


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Maybe it reacts differently in women then? Well im quite pale so cant say i wud be pass as one of the locals. lol. Do u know if its testable?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Con said:


> Doubtfull but that is not why i made this post.
> 
> My gf used it a few months ago and now has very VERY dark patches where ever she had the shots done on her stomach it looks weird and if your a natural competitor it may stick out and draw attention, food for thought....


Is it possible that she used too high a dose too soon. My friend had the same problem, however, when he lowered the dose the second time round, and built up slower, he got no patches.

Just a thought.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

Theres no test for melanotan. Why would they test for it anyway? It doesnt affect anything under the skin at all.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> It doesnt affect anything under the skin at all.


I'm not sure about that (with respect to melanotan II that is) mate. It plays with signalling in Neuropeptide Y, and erectile function. The family of melanocortin receptors play a fairly big role in a number of systems, although the research is admittedly quite scant.

J


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Im using it and i have no darker spots or anything!!

Has made a few new freckle/mole things but other than that im just MUCHO TANNED mwahahahahahahaha


----------

